# Freezing Homemade Ravioli



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2004)

Last weekend, I made ravioli using won ton wrappers for the pasta.  I made too many, so I froze some (uncooked) and  last night tried to cook them, along with some frozen ravioli from the supermarket.  They were a disaster.  Does anyone have an idea how I messed up?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2004)

Lynda, what happened ?  I make ravioli all the time but I don't use won ton wrappers. I use either homemade dough or purchased from an Italian deli. 
kadesma


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

Lyndalou (Ha!  Remembered the "Y"!), exactly how was it a disaster?  What happened?  Was it while cooking, or did something happen before that point???

(Inquiring minds want to know!)


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 24, 2004)

The frozen ravioli from the supermarket turned out well, but mine just sort of melted  and had no shape .  Thankfully, I had enough of the other for my guests, and they never knew I messed up.


Do you think I overcooked them?

Hey, Audeo thanks for remembering the spelling.  My parents thought this was unique, and maybe it was so many years ago.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

You may have overcooked them.  I've never used wonton wrappers as ravioli pasta, but I can't imagine them just dissolving and falling apart...unless...

Darkstream gave me invaluable advice on cooking pastas in general and ravioli specifically in another thread.  And the one thing he stated about ravioli was NOT to cook in boiling water, but simmering.  His tips have made all the difference in the world for me, and my homemade pasta dough is a whole new wonderful animal these days.

As far as your "Y" is concerned...I bet Elf remembers, too!


----------

